# Rod Holders



## sacalait59 (Aug 3, 2009)

I am looking into makeing my own rod holders. I know that some people have made their own. Any ideas and pics?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 3, 2009)

sorry no pics of mine, ill be getting my gf a new camera for her bday next month :wink: :wink: 

i used 3 8"pvc pipes and made a carpeded box for them to fit into wich i screw'd into the side of the bench. one on the front and one on the rear. they work well for traveling


----------



## slim357 (Aug 3, 2009)

Do you mean for your boat, or just something to hang on the wall or what?


----------



## sacalait59 (Aug 4, 2009)

I am sorry that I didn't clairify, I talking about rod holders for my boat. Thanks


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 4, 2009)

Rod holders for transport or fishing?

Run a forum search on "spider rig" and you should find the thread with pics of mine. The actual holders themselves are from 1/4" round stock that I hand bent around a homemade jig and welded on top of a 3/8" bolt.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 11, 2009)

The photo was screwed up in that thread if you search for it. It's fixed now.


----------

